# Fergus has the ZOOOOOOMIES!



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Oops ... Techinal Problem ? Video No Go ...


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

It's working for me. Is it working for you now? I had it set as private -- oops! Should be all fixed.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Man what a workout. I got tired just watching. ROFL


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Heehee! Zoomies are so much fun!

Caleb heard you whistling and calling your dogs in the video and he came running into the office.


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

Celeigh said:


> ... *Is it working for you now?*


*IS IT WORKING FOR ME NOW ? IS IT EVER !!!*




TOO FUNNY !
TOO CUTE !
:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## Puppy Zoo (Jan 1, 2008)

Now, I know how to loose that weight! I just need to find some stairs and borrow some zoomies for Fergus!! LOL :banana:


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

He's a nut ball! I do love the zoomies. I was listening to him for a few minutes before I got up and got the camera, so that was about a 6 minute non-stop workout for him! I loved the part where Lily put him in his place. He uses her like a chew toy most of the time, so anytime she stands up for herself makes me proud of her. She never hurts him, but sounds fierce!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

awww hehehe what a happy boy Fergus is!!!! He was doing his BESTEST to entice Silly-Lily to play the whole time!!! hahaha.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That looks like a good way to exercise on a rainy day. Fergus looks like he really enjoying himself. Nice of Lily to keep an eye on him.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh, how I love the zoomies!! Just one of many reasons why I could never be without a Golden. German Shepherds don't get the zoomies. LOL.

Great video!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Does Fergus throw balls down the stairs very often?


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Adriennelane said:


> Does Fergus throw balls down the stairs very often?


All the time!!! He's there right now as a matter of fact. He lays down on the edge of the landing and pushes the ball over the edge with his nose to watch it bounce down, then chases it. Over and over and over and..... :doh:


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> awww hehehe what a happy boy Fergus is!!!! He was doing his BESTEST to entice Silly-Lily to play the whole time!!! hahaha.


 She doesn't play much, but she does like to watch his antics. Every once in a while she gets in the mix and Fergus is in heaven!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Celeigh said:


> All the time!!! He's there right now as a matter of fact. He lays down on the edge of the landing and pushes the ball over the edge with his nose to watch it bounce down, then chases it. Over and over and over and..... :doh:


Lucy loves to do that too.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a funny boy, he sure has grown!


----------

